# Die Garde von Silbermond sucht neue Mitspieler



## Keltharia (2. März 2017)

Ein herzliches Hallo an alle 

 
Unsere familiäre Gilde möchte sich vergrößern, daher suchen wir neue Mitspieler 
Die Garde von Silbermond besteht seit ca. 6 Jahren und sind zu finden auf dem Realm Die Ewige Wacht/Die silberne Hand, Fraktion HORDE.
Also wir sind klein, nett, bunt, chaotisch und haben gerne spaß zusammen , bei uns der Spaß im Vordergrund.
Wir sind alle im Alter zwischen 20 und 60 , Familie und Job haben immer Vorrang.
Hilfsbereitschaft und ein freundlicher Umgang ist unsere Voraussetzung.
Wir bestreiten gerne spontane Inis und Raids, von alt bis neu sowie ab und zu mal PvP.
Zu den Raids: Wir machen aktuell eher gechillte ruhige Raids ohne Druck, wo auch mal Fehler gemacht werden dürfen, denn bekannter Weise lernt man ja aus Fehlern , auch ein Wipe lässt uns nicht aus der Ruhe bringen 
Zudem sind wir alle auch kleine Erfolgsjäger 
 
Wir bieten: 
Hilfsbereitschaft
Kein TS-Zwang
stylischer Wappenrock *g* 
gemeinsamer Spaß
nette Atmosphäre
 
Unsere 3 Goldenen Regeln sind: 
1. Der Spaß am Spiel steht an erster Stelle. Jeder Spieler ist frei in seiner Entscheidung ob er in einer Gildengruppe, gemischten Gruppe, in einem Raid oder alleine unterwegs sein will. Die Definition &#8222;Spaß am Spiel&#8220; ist für die Mitglieder unterschiedlich, daher ist diese Freiheit eines Jeden selbstverständlich.
2. Ein freundliches erwachsenes Auftreten auch gegenüber anderen Spielern ist für uns selbstverständlich.
3. Die Mithilfe und Unterstützung unserer Mitglieder wird gerne gesehen und entspricht natürlich auch dem Wesen einer Gilde, beruht aber immer auf Freiwilligkeit.

 
 
Wir suchen Spieler die Spaß an diesem Spiel und ihren Charakter haben, egal welche Rolle du im Spiel einnimmst und wie viel Erfahrung du hast.
 
Es ist dabei egal ob du Anfänger, Wiederkehrer, alter Hase oder Gelegenheitsspieler bist, bei uns bist Du Herzlich Willkommen  Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied 
 
Wenn wir später vielleicht einen Stammraid aufbauen, hätten wir gerne Spieler, die einen entspannten Raid suchen ohne dieses Go Go Gefühl, wo auch mal Fehler gemacht werden dürfen ohne gleich einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen, wo man sich untereinander kennt und auch mal abseits des Raids was zusammen unternimmt, wo man beim Raiden auch mal herzlich Lachen kann, aber man trotzdem bei wenig Raidttagen gut was schaffen kann.
 
Raids sind natürlich kein muss, wenn du lieber leveln, questen oder lieber was anderes mit uns machen möchtest, geht das bei uns auf jedenfall, wir sind eigentlich für jeden Spaß zu haben 
 
Wir wollen keine Massengilde werden sondern klein, bunt , chaotisch bleiben, deswegen solltest du folgendes mitbringen:
 
Spaß am Spiel
Höflichkeit & Respekt
Hilfsbereitschaft

 
 
Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben und Ihr fragen habt, dann meldet euch einfach hier, im Spiel bei Lexariuss-DieEwigeWacht oder bei Leisha-DieEwigeWacht oder direkt bei uns (Leisha#2827 & Lexarius#2613)


----------

